# White cabinets, not happy



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

So I have done several cabinet jobs -many of which have been to paint white. Never one problem until the last set. I quoted two coats of primer and two coats of paint. Used same product. BIN and breakthrough. They kept complaining about the frames not looking good. I explained about the lighting as they have (harsh led's) and warm sunlight coming in causing shadows and such. Then added another coat free. I sprayed all the doors. After reinstalling the doors they now say some of the doors are a "different color" and still are disappointed in the frames as well. 
Doors sprayed from same pot- same time. They switched to soft light, but still have same complaints now today texting me. 
I have never been down this road. I don't think they could ever be happy. Advice?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

call out your paint rep.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with WoodCo. 


Call out the paint rep, if you have one. Sherwin has them, one of their advantages. 



The 3rd party opinion sometimes helps to resolve things, especially if it isn't anything major (such as a lighting) issue. Customers are almost always leery of Contractors, but see the 3rd person as a neutral party, assuming they are qualified to give advice.




Are the color/shadows/lighting issue only on upper cabinets? If so, you might be able to take off a door from the lower cabinets and hold it up to show them that it is a lighting issue. Second option is to do a heavy card stock or even chunk of wood (1x12) at Home Depot/Lowes and do a sample. If the wood does the same thing as their cabinet doors/frames then you pretty much have your evidence. 



Now if you do some test samples or move the lower door to the top and the effect doesn't happen, you more than likely have a product issue, which is never good. 





Document Document Document. Take before/during/after photos. Take photos of any samples you make to disprove its a product issue. Take a picture of you holding up the door in the light, etc. In the event they don't end up paying you the remainder or what not, you can always file a lien and go to small claims with documentation. All they will have is their opinion and a mad scramble at the end for evidence, which will come up short against yours. 


Good luck!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

If you want to get more responses from this thread I would suggest posting a bunch of pictures.

You say they were unhappy with the "frames"? Do you mean the boxes? How about the doors and drawers?


Are they Oak? Does the grain need to be filled? Are there gaps that need to be caulked?

Are you using 250 g/l Breakthrough or the new low VOC formulation?

I have inspected quite a few lacquer jobs and they are not exactly 'flawless' when viewed from an extreme angle. Yes, harsh lighting can expose every flaw. There is a reason why the PDCA gives parameters for viewing angles. 

As a professional painter, how do they look to you? I personally can see a flaw better than any homeowner. What's your opinion of the problem?


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

The cabinets are 34 years old smooth finish. I have attached a picture I had. They had to be caulked as the laquer had cracked and looked awful when painted. I sanded, filled dents etc. Primed and painted like usual. 

I used the breakthrough v51 white/ pastel. 

I have 5 coats including primer on the face frame of boxes.  She has become hostile and told me she doesnt care how many it takes after I told her I can't do any more for free. 

What could be wrong if it is the product? I will see about the rep.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mug said:


> The cabinets are 34 years old smooth finish. I have attached a picture I had. They had to be caulked as the laquer had cracked and looked awful when painted. I sanded, filled dents etc. Primed and painted like usual.
> 
> I used the breakthrough v51 white/ pastel.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with those cabinets. And as already stated, you need a third party to look at them. I’d also change the lighting. Turn off ALL of her lights and bring in your own flood lights. Fully illuminate the kitchen making sure to eliminate all shadows. Because I suspect all she is seeing is the shadows created by her home lighting.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

get your rep out there then take your paint and put some on the frames and the same paint on the door

let it dry then if it matches on both doors & frame it's not the paint, collect your check and go home


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

From the picture it looks good. Obviously its not up close. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have scheduled to go back out Thursday and try to resolve the issue.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Just an update. Went back out and put another coat on just the frames on the boxes. Also, put some on a door and it matched just fine. Lit up the area and explained shadows again. They switched their led's out for softer lighting. 
I did find something interesting. She kept complaining about the drawers. 
They are a slab type and just flat. Over the years they curved slightly on the bottom which was just enough to make it look darker and not coated well. I will attach some pics. Thanks again.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Shadows and lighting (especially the hated CF bulbs) can do weird things. Sometimes a HO just needs to be “enlightened” about them. Glad to hear it appears to have worked out for you.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, I wish I could make old cabinets look that good!!! Beautiful job!

I was gonna cue up the, "well, since you can't get it looking the way we want it to, we'd like a 50% discount" but maybe you have dodged that one for the moment.

$50 says these customers will take 3 months to get you paid.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

First I’d bring in a large swatch, show them in the light & have them verify it looks right...then go hold it up to the areas they are unhappy with to see how it looks the same. Whites are tricky- if the client or designer don’t pick the right one the room direction & lightbulbs can have a horrible effect. 

Although...I also think your gut is telling you right, they may never be happy- sorry you’re going thru this 😞


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Its the lighting is my guess*



mug said:


> So I have done several cabinet jobs -many of which have been to paint white. Never one problem until the last set. I quoted two coats of primer and two coats of paint. Used same product. BIN and breakthrough. They kept complaining about the frames not looking good. I explained about the lighting as they have (harsh led's) and warm sunlight coming in causing shadows and such. Then added another coat free. I sprayed all the doors. After reinstalling the doors they now say some of the doors are a "different color" and still are disappointed in the frames as well.
> Doors sprayed from same pot- same time. They switched to soft light, but still have same complaints now today texting me.
> I have never been down this road. I don't think they could ever be happy. Advice?


I had a job where I painted the front entrance a certain gray in flat and the doors in the same gray, but in satin. The entrance room was octagonal with the entrance door and 3" on either side perpendicular to the unit and the adjascent sides at 45 degree angles. The entrance door faced due east. The only outside light came from across the hall and through the kitchen from a window on the west side of the kitchen. The HO cleaimed that the front door and the 2 3" sides were blue instead of the gray she had picked. Here are 2 photos of the front door with the kitchen window light shining through:



















I had to make a sample and hold it up against each door in that light to convince her that it was the same paint. When the sample was against the entrance (blueish) door it was the same blue as the entrance door. When I held the sample against the door to the left (closet) the sample was the same gray as the closet door. Same sample, two different doors.

Hope you get paid in full. The cabinets look great from your pics!

futtyos


----------



## Gentle (Aug 19, 2018)

Your cabinets look good! Glad it worked out


----------

